# My "new" log skidder tracked vehicle



## lapeer20m (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a photo and a couple quick video's of my new crazy tracked ATV. I call it "the honey badger" It's basically a mini snowcat that can be used year round. It has an unloaded ground pressure of about 0.5 psi. The tracks are 18 inches wide and each one has about 66 inches on the ground. It's powered by an 18hp onan boxer engine with full pressure lubrication. It has the same transmission as an argo, very similiar to my jd gator transmission except it has hi/low range. It is rated to pull a 1K pound trailer. It runs over trees, logs, bogs, swamps, mud, snow, hills, sand, etc. Recent rains have made the trails so muddy that my 2wd gator gets stuck even when it's empty. The honey badger will drive through the same trails while skidding a log with no issues. 












Here are a couple youtube video's of it in action.


----------



## CASEMAN2011 (Nov 13, 2013)

lapeer20m said:


> Here is a photo and a couple quick video's of my new crazy tracked ATV. I call it "the honey badger" It's basically a mini snowcat that can be used year round. It has an unloaded ground pressure of about 0.5 psi. The tracks are 18 inches wide and each one has about 66 inches on the ground. It's powered by an 18hp onan boxer engine with full pressure lubrication. It has the same transmission as an argo, very similiar to my jd gator transmission except it has hi/low range. It is rated to pull a 1K pound trailer. It runs over trees, logs, bogs, swamps, mud, snow, hills, sand, etc. Recent rains have made the trails so muddy that my 2wd gator gets stuck even when it's empty. The honey badger will drive through the same trails while skidding a log with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CASEMAN2011 (Nov 13, 2013)

COOL MACHINE!!!!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome looking machine, what exactly is it?


----------



## ash man (Nov 13, 2013)

That machine is exactly what I need. I've got a woods right across the street from my house that was logged out last summer but I can't get down the skidder trails with my 4 wheeler or tractor. Awesome and usable machine.


----------



## zogger (Nov 13, 2013)

Just too cool!


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a passe par tout ppt for short, which is reportedly translated "go anywhere" Originally made by French Canadians this particular unit was made in elk rapids Michigan a few hours from me.

I live in a swampy area and this vehicle is exactly what I needed. I was actually looking for an Argo 8x8. The ppt is much heavier duty but is not amphibious.


----------



## avason (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought it looked like a PPT. I never find anything like that around here, I could use something like that on this lot I'm working on right now.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Search member timbrjackrussel, he also has a tracked vehicle.


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 14, 2013)

cantoo said:


> Search member timbrjackrussel, he also has a tracked vehicle.


I found the thread but the photos are missing...

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/raidtrac.191319/

Why did companies stop making such cool vehicles?


----------



## cantoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Because somebody invented 4 wheelers, less maintenance and cheaper to run. But not so cool anymore. You could message him and he'll send the pics. Lots of good pictures are missing, I hope we get them back someday. I never saved very many of mine.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Nov 15, 2013)

cantoo said:


> Search member timbrjackrussel, he also has a tracked vehicle.


Thanks, I still have it. 22HP. Kawasaki engine. I will try to get more pictures back on forum.


----------



## hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

Its based off a Bombardier J-5 and similar series, never really took off up here are there were too many J-series to be had.


----------



## H-Ranch (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like a nice tool to have in the arsenal - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ric5141 (Nov 16, 2013)

Man that is so sweet woudl love to have something like that. We have incredible mud in the spring here. That unit would be perfect and save lots of winch time.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 19, 2013)

That warehouse looks familiar... Repocast?

I have a 6 wheeled Argo for sale if anybody is interested...


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Nov 19, 2013)

opcorn: This looks like it is about to be an awesome thread.

Thanks Ron.


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

beerman6 said:


> That warehouse looks familiar... Repocast?
> 
> I have a 6 wheeled Argo for sale if anybody is interested...



Get some pics, put it up in the tradin-post. Someone will want it no doubt.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 19, 2013)

Now to make a log arch with flotation tires. I love your PPT but I sure wouldn't want to have to cut on logs drug through the mud/dirt/debris on the ground.


----------



## farmerboybill (Nov 19, 2013)

Now the important stat - how fast does it go? Please tell me faster than the Gator... I also have a 2wd Gator and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. That POS gets stuck if you piss 10 feet in front of it. And it's slow, and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 20, 2013)

All wheel drive where the front wheels can climb over obstacles is definitely preferred over 2wheel drive in rough, wet, muddy, ... conditions.


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 20, 2013)

Here are some wood hauling photos. The trailer i used on good solid ground, no doubt it would be a hindrance in the swamp. Trailer is about 4 x 5 x 8 feet. It loaded with elm and it was heavy! The honey badger didn't mind pulling it, but it really did not like to turn. 












Today i went down into the swamp.....











It's difficult to walk in this terrain because it's so muddy. I was a little overly optimistic about how much i could haul in such poor conditions. I ended up unable to climb a steep hill back to the roadway, then with all the driving i stirred up the mud and bottomed out. Then i threw a track! Oopsies! The winch wouldn't pull the honey badger through the mud, half full of wood, uphill, with a busted track. The backhoe and I ended up conducting a rescue mission. Unfortunately i didn't get any good photos while stuck, i didn't have my gopro with me. 






Fortunately, once she was suspended in the air i was able to simply start the engine and engage the "broken" track and she popped right back into place. I need to figure out how to tension the tracks. I don't see any obvious adjustment. One would think that the rear most set of wheels would move like the tension adjuster on a chainsaw. 

There is a lot of wood down in the swamp, but i may not head back in there until the ground freezes.....which should be any day now.


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 20, 2013)

farmerboybill said:


> Now the important stat - how fast does it go? Please tell me faster than the Gator... I also have a 2wd Gator and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. That POS gets stuck if you piss 10 feet in front of it. And it's slow, and it's uncomfortable.



The honey badger is definitely slow. Max speed is about the same as my gator. Under 20 mph. I love my 2wd gator! It has hauled tons of firewood, deer, bait, tools, lumber, etc. It does however get stuck easy and has almost no suspension. 

I didn't buy the honey badger for it's speed, i bought it for its ability to go where most other machines cannot.


----------



## milkman (Nov 21, 2013)

Somebody had to post this, it's what I thought of when I saw the name of the machine.


----------



## Speed (Nov 22, 2013)

First thing I thought of was the stryker on call of duty named honey badger. Hopefully you find the correct load capacity quick and avoid this again. Been there, done that. Not as fun as one would imagine. Especially when you are alone.


----------



## zogger (Nov 22, 2013)

Stuck? Backhoe? Threw a track??? Up in the air!?! 
That's cheatin! HAHAHAHAH!

Boss has a little dresser crawler with real wide he calls them swamp tracks. That's what we use to get things unstuck. He has bigger crawlers, but that dresser will go through soupier stuff and keep moving.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 22, 2013)

So you were pulling your mondo trailer load when you got stuck?

Have you considered a walking beam axle for it instead? Lighter ground pressure, and easier climbing of debris and rocks. They don't turn as well, but your crawler doesn't do tight turns with a trailer anyway.


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 23, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> So you were pulling your mondo trailer load when you got stuck?
> 
> Have you considered a walking beam axle for it instead? Lighter ground pressure, and easier climbing of debris and rocks. They don't turn as well, but your crawler doesn't do tight turns with a trailer anyway.



No. I was not pulling trailer when I got stuck. I purposely ventured into territory that has always been off limits to any sort of machine simply because its too swampy. It's difficult to walk through this area without sinking. Plus there are plenty of downed trees and other obstructions. 

A walking beam trailer would be pretty sweet....or a trailer with tracks. I would like to build a sleigh for winter firewood gathering. So many plans, so little time!


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Dec 25, 2013)

I added some pictures.


lapeer20m said:


> I found the thread but the photos are missing...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/raidtrac.191319/
> 
> Why did companies stop making such cool vehicles?


 I added some pictures.


----------



## lapeer20m (Dec 25, 2013)

Skidding logs in the winter solves that problem. 

But a nice log arch would be handy.


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Lapeer,did you get any of this ice storm we got up here in Clifford?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 26, 2013)

While it's not the same as yours, tracks are tracks!! Haven't tried skidding with them in winter though. I'd like to try some time, just to see how they do.

Tracks just make it fun! Might be slow, but to do where other's can't and do it slowly and not get stuck, seems just as fun! I don't need snow to use them either.


----------



## lapeer20m (Dec 26, 2013)

Fo
^_^


deerehunter said:


> Hey Lapeer,did you get any of this ice storm we got up here in Clifford?



For sure! Were nearly neighbors. I live in north branch. 
We are on day 5 with no power.


----------



## zogger (Dec 26, 2013)

GM_Grimmy said:


> While it's not the same as yours, tracks are tracks!! Haven't tried skidding with them in winter though. I'd like to try some time, just to see how they do.
> 
> Tracks just make it fun! Might be slow, but to do where other's can't and do it slowly and not get stuck, seems just as fun! I don't need snow to use them either.



Hey, that's slick! Factory like that, or was it an add on deal?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 26, 2013)

The track kit is from atvtracks.net and I added it myself. The plow I got from the Polaris dealership.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2013)

Is there a reason your plow sticks out so far?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 26, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> Is there a reason your plow sticks out so far?



It's so that the track is clear of the plow, as the track moves back and forth for turning. Also so I can angle the plow blade. I can go 2 notches from center either direction, but the very last notch, the tracks hit on the plow most of the time, so I don't use that far notch, which I miss.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 26, 2013)

From the pic, it looks like there's excessive clearance out front. My plow also angles, but I might have a foot between the bumper and the blade.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Dec 26, 2013)

There's a lot of space when the blade is straight, but as soon as you angle it, all it is taken up. The track itself extends way out in front of the atv. That's the reason for needing a plow mount extension, to get the blade further away.


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 26, 2013)

My mom grew up in North Branch. Im sure we know some of the same people. She lived in the large blue house east of the Bakery two blocks. I do alot of deer hunting in Kings Mill also. Could have used that rig of yours to retrieve a couple of those hard to get to bucks!!


----------



## lapeer20m (Dec 28, 2013)

here she is hauling a few rounds of cherry. With the OWB, i only need to split the big ones....and only because they are too heavy to lift easily. I also like smaller wood when i'm restarting the fire and want a lot of heat fast.


----------



## hseII (Dec 28, 2013)

What's OWB?


"100% of Home Invasions Occur in a Home" - Sharpsburg


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 28, 2013)

Outdoor wood burner.


----------



## hseII (Dec 28, 2013)

Jim Timber said:


> Outdoor wood burner.



^^^^Thanks


"100% of Home Invasions Occur in a Home" - Sharpsburg


----------



## lapeer20m (Jan 6, 2014)

We just finished a snowstorm. We haven't had a storm like this for about 15 years or so. I'd estimate that at least 15" of new snow fell in the past 2 days. I took the honey badger out for a spin and hauled a little firewood just for fun. Normally i fill her right up with about 1000 pounds of wood. I was much more conservative today. When cutting rounds, they would disappear into the powder. It's difficult to walk any distance in this much snow. But it sure is fun to drive!











I would estimate that this represents the average snow depth. For reference that's a 20" bar:







I stopped on top of a drift and again dropped my "measuring stick"in the snow:




Q


----------

